# Best CO2 system for the long haul



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

The basic regulator, needle valve, solenoid valve, bubble counter will be good for any size aquarium, unless you start using a 10,000 gallon tank. The CO2 tank will need to be bigger as the aquarium gets bigger, just to reduce the number or trips to get it refilled. The method for getting CO2 into the water is what changes the most as the tank gets bigger, becoming much different when the tank is 150 gallons or so.

As far as the basic parts go, a well made, two stage regulator and an industrial quality needle valve are where getting the best quality pays off the most in satisfaction.


----------



## Blown 346 (Dec 8, 2008)

I agree, Its best to piece your own together as it will save you atleast $150 to $200. You can get the same parts as in the kits for alot less if purchased seperatly.


----------



## cheefunk (Nov 12, 2008)

I recommend a victor regulator, they are built like tanks and will blow everything else out of the water (metaphorically speaking). Mine cost about $60 shipped from ebay, and I order the rest of the parts from SuMo.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

Hi mmfish

cheefunk, myself and others really like the Victor dual stage regulators. Here is a thread that has some information about them. We've been purchasing the regulators mostly from eBay. We get the fittings, solenoids, bubble counters and needle/metering valves from places like SuMo, GLA, Rex Grigg and some other places so that we can build them ourselves.

Left C


----------



## amano101 (Dec 21, 2008)

how much does it actually cost after everything is bought for a good setup? ~$60 for the regulator body, ~ how much for parts like a standard clippard solenoid, a decent needle valve that wont have an end of tank dump, a bubble counter, and all the fittings? also the cost for the cement or whatever is used to seal all the parts. so basically, how much is it to build your own after all is said and done? im very tight on funds so i need the best bang for the buck and nothing more.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

amano101 said:


> how much does it actually cost after everything is bought for a good setup?


guesstimate time 



amano101 said:


> regulator body,


$20 to $90 



amano101 said:


> how much for parts like a standard clippard solenoid,


Clippard solenoid $30 (needs power cord $3 to $15), Burkert solenoid $60 



amano101 said:


> a decent needle valve that wont have an end of tank dump,


$20 to $80 

EOTD is nonexistent using the dual stage regulators



amano101 said:


> a bubble counter,


free to $10 to $30



amano101 said:


> and all the fittings?


$5 to $10



amano101 said:


> also the cost for the cement or whatever is used to seal all the parts.


$5 to $10



amano101 said:


> so basically, how much is it to build your own after all is said and done? im very tight on funds so i need the best bang for the buck and nothing more.


I have between $85 and $200 in my regulators. 

You also need CO2 tubing, 1 or 2 check valves, a diffusion method and a filled CO2 cylinder.



PS: You can check the prices at SuMo. GLA and Rex Grigg. Clippard sells parts too.


----------



## amano101 (Dec 21, 2008)

thanks for the info. i always hear about the EOTD with cheaper dual stage regs like millwaukee and jbj. i was actually going to buy the swagelok package sumo offered, but they ran out of swageloks. gla offers a similar package, (the choice package), but uses an un-named fabco nv. im just trying to see all my options before purchasing.

edit: i forgot to mention i will be using a reactor similar to a rex, and i will be purchasing a 5# tank separate.


----------



## tazcrash69 (Sep 27, 2005)

amano101 said:


> thanks for the info. i always hear about the EOTD with cheaper dual stage regs like millwaukee and jbj.


Those aren't dual stage, they are dual gauge. I'll let leftC point to the difference. :thumbsup:


----------



## amano101 (Dec 21, 2008)

sweet! learned something knew. i always thought they went hand in hand with eachother :icon_redf. i did a little reading and found that the second chamber keeps the gas at a constant pressure. i would love to hear anymore information you guys have.


----------



## 6t5Goat (Jan 17, 2008)

I've got $180 in my regulator that I built myself... Similar regs go $215 with the Ideal Valve and JBJ Bubble counter.. (not including a CO2 tank)

so I only saved 35 bucks 


New Mattheson 8-320 Regulator off of Ebay 30.00 including shipping
Ideal Valve $65
Clippard Solenoid w/cord $35
JBJ Bubble counter $20
Fittings $6
Check Valve $12.50
CO2 tubing x 5ft $3.50
USPS Priority Shipping $7.55


----------



## o snap its eric (Jan 12, 2004)

as much as saving that much (IE:$35) i would rather spend it on a unit that is already made and warranted by the manufacture. Consider the $35 as insurance and a peace of mind that there is not leakage.


----------



## hale4david (Aug 6, 2008)

I recently ordered and received the ideal package that sumo sells and couldn't be happier with it. Well worth the extra money to get quality stuff if you ask me. It's true you can save some money if you build your own and still get the quality you can get at places like sumo and gla but to me it seemed like way too much research/shopping around for my likes.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

I really like the dual stage regulators. They are really like having two regulators in one unit. One stage controls the low pressure setting and the second stage never allows the pressure to ever get above the low pressure setting. When you dial in your low pressure setting, it says there until the pressure in the CO2 cylinder falls below your setting. The CO2 cylinders last longer and there is a potential for the dual stage regulators to pay for themselves depending on how much money that you have tied up in them and how long that you use them.

GLA is offering a very nice one that uses the chrome plated medical grade dual stage Victor VTS253A regulator. 
http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/co2-regulators/victor-dual-regulator.html


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

6t5Goat said:


> I've got $180 in my regulator that I built myself... Similar regs go $215 with the Ideal Valve and JBJ Bubble counter.. (not including a CO2 tank)
> 
> so I only saved 35 bucks
> 
> ...


You have a very good regulator and you really saved more than $35. A new Matheson 8-320 regulator lists for much more than $30 plus shipping. I've seen them for $150 to $200.


----------



## 6t5Goat (Jan 17, 2008)

Left C said:


> You have a very good regulator and you really saved more than $35. A new Matheson 8-320 regulator lists for much more than $30 plus shipping. I've seen them for $150 to $200.


Just trying to say building your own regulator is NOT cheap... it is less expensive then purchasing it already together... 

I just finished building my setup last week... 

A SuMo regualtor with the Ideal needle valve and a bubble counter is $215... and I spent $185... I am SUPER HAPPY with my setup... 

This hobby is expensive... any money saved is great... and I didn't sacrfic any quality...


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

6t5Goat said:


> Just trying to say building your own regulator is NOT cheap... it is less expensive then purchasing it already together...
> 
> I just finished building my setup last week...
> 
> ...


Could we improve your point a bit better?

Let's say that your Matheson 8-320 dual stage regulator has a list price of $150 plus shipping, but you got it for $30 including shipping. That means that you have a $305 regulator that you put together for $185. That is $90 saved instead of $30 saved.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

I have been sitting on 400psi with my Concoa dual stage regulator and Swagelok ss-ss2-d needle valve for a week now (my fault for not soapy water testing the piping after installing my new Solenoid). Bubble rate has not changed at all. Im wondering how long it will last for?


----------



## 6t5Goat (Jan 17, 2008)

Left C said:


> Could we improve your point a bit better?
> 
> Let's say that your Matheson 8-320 dual stage regulator has a list price of $150 plus shipping, but you got it for $30 including shipping. That means that you have a $305 regulator that you put together for $185. That is $90 saved instead of $30 saved.



Well said... But then I would have saved $120... :thumbsup:


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------

